# Andreas Romberg - String Quartets



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Boy, that search engine is not-so-very-good. Can't tell if this is repeating a post...

Andreas Romberg 1767-1821
String Quartets - Op. 30/1, 16/2, 2/2
Leipziger Streichquartett
MDG 307 1026-2 © 2001

Well recorded, well played. Op. 2/2 sounds something like early Haydn, except that the cello gets much more attention, and the themes are more thoroughly worked out. The other two quartets Probably owe something to somebody, but they're pretty much Romberg to me. Fine music, anyway.










The CD is available, but not cheap at amazon.com

[edit - that link doesn't do much for me, but I don't know how to fix it.]


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Got 'em after a radio play but I can't recall so well right now; probably been years since I heard...I think you just gave me my late night listen.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Hilltroll, there is also a vol.1 of Romberg's, covering 3 quartets of Op.1. They sound even Haydn.

It's told that the second movements of the Quartets Op. 1 no. 3 and 2 no. 2 are modelled on the first movement of Haydn's Op. 55 no. 2 and third movement of his Op. 76 no. 2 (the 'Witches' Minuet') respectively.

neverthelles, they are great string quartets of less known composer. Beside these recorded by MDG, he wrote 29 complete string quartets, three quartets each in Opp. 1, 2, 5, 7, 16, 30, 53, 59 and 76, a single quartet, Op. 40, including a "quatuor brilliant", Op. 11. He also wrote three rondos for string quartet, Op. 34.

btw, the amazon link for Vol 1 is http://amzn.to/x2O9Lv , it's about 15 bucks there.


----------

